# monstranmus



## amina36

Hi,
Can you please help with a definition of this word and with the reference so that I can cite it?
Thanks!


----------



## Cagey

Hello amina36.

_monstranmus_ seems to me to contain a spelling error.  Please tell us where you saw it and give the complete sentence for context.    

You are welcome to post in any language in the Latin forum, but if the original sentence is in Arabic, it would be good to post an English translation as well as the original.  More people will be able to help you if you do.


----------



## amina36

Hello Cagey:
I got this word from a title of a play written by Leila Toubel and directed by ezzeddine Ganoun. The Arabic title is ,  غيلان 
but I guess it is Monsteranums. Thanks.


----------



## amina36

Hi! I also found it on another site: Monstranum'S. Any help with that title?


----------



## relativamente

i searched in Perseus website words containing "anmu" in Latin
with this answer


Your search for anmu returned no results.

This may be an inflected form of the word. To find the possible dictionary entry forms of this word, check the word study tool for anmu.

In consequence I think this word is not Latin


----------



## Kevin Beach

_De_-monstranmus appear two or three times in a Google search. Could it be a variant of that?


----------



## Cagey

When I follow through on the Google citations, I find that the citation is a Google scanning error for demonstra*vi*mus. Google has misread a blurred _*vi*_ as *n*. 

For instance: 

Caius Julius Caesar ad codices Parisinos recensitus cum varietate ... - Page 2  ( By Jules César, Achaintre)
Google's citation: De- _monstranmus_. Non ipsam rem nar- ravit, sed aliquid, c. 4, attigit, quod eo pertinere potest. 
_Actual text_: _De-monstravimus_ [= _demonstravimus _ The hyhen marks a break in the word that carries on to the next line.) 

As for _Monstranum'S_, which appears on several sites that apparently  refer to the play you are asking about,  I don't recognize it as Latin.


----------



## exgerman

The Latin alphabet title of the play seems to be _Monstranum'S_. At least, that's what the French-language websites call it. It's not a Latin word.

Some of the characters are treated as monsters, so that explains the beginning of the name. No idea if the second half of the name means anything.


----------



## amina36

Thank you exgerman. Yes, I think it does not have any other meaning than monsters and so does the other word-Ghaylan (in Arabic it means ghosts).


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings all

To make _confusum confusius_

(What an interesting excercise in "modern" palaeography and textual criticism)

Could the original text have been _monstratumst_, which would conform with the frequent MS elisions of past participle and _est_ in a perfect passive form?

Σ


----------



## exgerman

Scholiast said:


> Could the original text have been _monstratumst_, which would conform with the frequent MS elisions of past participle and _est_ in a perfect passive form?



I considered the possibility of a Plautine second person _es_ contraction, but I didn't see any reason to assume a reference to the Poenulus just because the play deals with Tunisia.


----------

